# How many?



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 10, 2012)

How many on here are actually Gunsmiths?

Received my certification from the Colorado School of Trades in 1978.  However my career has taken me down a different path. 

See lots of advice given on here, just wondering?


----------



## ScottD (Aug 10, 2012)

I am not a gunsmith, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 10, 2012)

it is a trade i would very much like to learn, but apparently you can't get the proper training without going out of state. kinda hard to do for a married father of two.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 10, 2012)

ScottD said:


> I am not a gunsmith, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night.



Whoohoo that will work!!


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 10, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> it is a trade i would very much like to learn, but apparently you can't get the proper training without going out of state. kinda hard to do for a married father of two.



It was tough back then, even going back to school later was too.  If you get a chance go for it.  Good luck!


----------



## mikey (Aug 10, 2012)

I aint!! Didnt sleep in the holiday inn either!

LoL old man you crack me up.

stop by tomorrow after you feed the pigs


----------



## weagle (Aug 10, 2012)

Most of the questions and advise you see on this forum don't really rise to the level of "gunsmithing" 

A gunsmith, like a blacksmith is trained to reshape and finish metal.  A blacksmith uses a hammer and heat while a gunsmith uses lathes, mills, files, stones etc.  You can't be a gunsmith unless you are first a machinist.  

There are a lot of armorers, gun repair specialists, wood workers and glorified parts swappers that frequent this forum.  These folks have the expertise to answer the vast majority of questions that are asked.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 11, 2012)

weagle said:


> Most of the questions and advise you see on this forum don't really rise to the level of "gunsmithing"
> 
> A gunsmith, like a blacksmith is trained to reshape and finish metal.  A blacksmith uses a hammer and heat while a gunsmith uses lathes, mills, files, stones etc.  You can't be a gunsmith unless you are first a machinist.
> 
> There are a lot of armorers, gun repair specialists, wood workers and glorified parts swappers that frequent this forum.  These folks have the expertise to answer the vast majority of questions that are asked.




After graduation went to work on the pipe line as a welder, then in a small machine shop, then for the Air Force.  Remember jobs were hard to find back then too.


----------



## mikey (Aug 11, 2012)

NotaVegetarian said:


> After graduation went to work on the pipe line as a welder, then in a small machine shop, then for the Air Force.  Remember jobs were hard to find back then too.



what would you change if you could do it over again?


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 11, 2012)

weagle said:


> There are a lot of armorers, gun repair specialists, wood workers and glorified parts swappers that frequent this forum.  These folks have the expertise to answer the vast majority of questions that are asked.



this is actually the area of expertise i'm looking to aquire. the actual metal fab and machining is really of no interest to me.


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a kitchen table and a Brownells catalog, so yes, I'm a gunsmith.

Just kidding. I would like to get formal training though and take some classes sometime.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 11, 2012)

mikey said:


> what would you change if you could do it over again?



Go back to school sooner than I did.  Spend more time with my kids before they grew up..


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 11, 2012)

Tomahawk1088 said:


> I have a kitchen table and a Brownells catalog, so yes, I'm a gunsmith.
> .



Hey me too!!!!


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 11, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> this is actually the area of expertise i'm looking to aquire. the actual metal fab and machining is really of no interest to me.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 12, 2012)

i'm more interested in minor repair, learning how the parts fit together and what makes them work. i don't want to build a custom gun from the ground up or machin a frame. if that makes any sense. i want to be able to polish a trigger assembly, safely adjust the trigger pull, replace broken/damaged parts and be able to break down most any firearm for maintenance/repair. i don't have the money nor the time to get into learning a lathe and such.


----------



## BanksCW (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm in Colorado School of Trade right now. I'm set to grad March 14. Enjoying every sec. Worth the 1500 mi drive.


----------



## kracker (Aug 12, 2012)

BanksCW said:


> I'm in Colorado School of Trade right now. I'm set to grad March 14. Enjoying every sec. Worth the 1500 mi drive.


Congratulations
Are you coming back to Ga. to work?


----------



## BanksCW (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, looking in the Braselton area.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 13, 2012)

BanksCW said:


> I'm in Colorado School of Trade right now. I'm set to grad March 14. Enjoying every sec. Worth the 1500 mi drive.



Awesome, Congrats to you!!!  Good luck to you...


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 31, 2012)

*Customer*

I've been a CUSTOMER of a number of gunsmiths.

So if somebody asks if something can be done, and I know it can be, I'll answer.  

I can answer about some prices, because I've paid gunsmiths for services before, and I know a bunch of other people who have had work done, and often they tell me what they paid, too.

So that qualifies me to answer those kinds of questions.

And some of the questions around here are not literally "how to accomplish this technical work" but  rather more like "I"m considering having this done, but it's expensive, and it will be a permanent change to my gun that I might regret later-- what do y'all think."  

Anybody who has owned or even fired a gun that's had such a modification can comment about how well "worth it" (or not) they think that modification was worth.


----------

